
PX4 – ETH software to become a standard for drones - rtfs
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2016/01/eth-software-to-become-standard-for-drones.html
======
2bluesc
Anyone know what's going on with the Pixhawk 2 + 3DR + Open Source software
and hardware? Doesn't seem 3DR is making it very accessible.

Seems like something strange from a RC Groups Thread[1] I've been following
for months.

[1]
[http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2391271&page...](http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2391271&page=8#post34039339)

